# DIY projects for SxS



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Anybody here make any cool gadgets or add-on's that you might want to share? Racks, boxes or holders? I bought a 2015 AC Prowler last year because my wife can no longer steer an atv. I installed a car horn, 2 interior roof led lights and am currently working on installing a accessory fuse block and 2 rear facing work/backup lights.


----------



## UplandJunkie (Feb 4, 2013)

Welded in a new crossbar on roll cage, made a frame to fit opening out of angle iron and brought to a glass shop. Had them cut and install an automotive windshield for frame. Windshield that will last forever for $100!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

On my Yamaha Rhino I built a custom diamond plate aluminum roof and a custom diamond plate double beverage holder, and painted them both black with...what else..."Rhino" liner. I also built custom wooden stake racks for the sides of my Rhino bed so I can pile more stuff (read crap) in the back without it falling out of the sides.

Here's a pic of it with the roof before I painted it.










I also installed a marine in-line gas primer bulb to help get the gas into the carb. After about two weeks all the gas line will empty back into the tank. The primer bulb keeps me from having to crank the motor for two minutes to fill the line back up.

And the half windshield is custom too.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Just put a 4000 pound winch on my mule yesterday. Put a gun rack in the back window this morning.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

UplandJunkie said:


> Welded in a new crossbar on roll cage, made a frame to fit opening out of angle iron and brought to a glass shop. Had them cut and install an automotive windshield for frame. Windshield that will last forever for $100!


 Any pictures?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Added a ladder rack to mine. I use it several times a year when I need a ladder to work on treestands.
Racks attach to front and back with pins. Most of the time they are stored in the polebarn. 
Disclaimer: My friend, a welder, made the racks and mount. My idea, his skill and knowledge.

L & O


----------



## UplandJunkie (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Nice. Glass has real advantages for ice fishing.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

UplandJunkie said:


> View attachment 211166
> View attachment 211167


It looks like the sides are not enclosed. If so, does is seem to keep you warm enough when riding in the winter?


----------



## UplandJunkie (Feb 4, 2013)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> It looks like the sides are not enclosed. If so, does is seem to keep you warm enough when riding in the winter?


I do not go far with it in the winter. Mainly used around the house/property and for ice fishing but it is not bad the way it is. I have plans for tracks, doors,and a heater for next winter.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

UplandJunkie said:


> I do not go far with it in the winter. Mainly used around the house/property and for ice fishing but it is not bad the way it is. I have plans for tracks, doors,and a heater for next winter.


I'd really like know what you end up doing for the doors. I have the half doors (aka leg minders) from Yamaha. They help keep the snow/water out but I've always wanted to enclose the cab for the winter.

I did buy my dad a cab heater for his Polaris Ranger but he hasn't installed it yet. It's a 300 watt heater which is supposed to heat up well, but I hear it can drain your battery too. I'll let you know how it works when he gets it installed.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

plugger said:


> Just put a 4000 pound winch on my mule yesterday. Put a gun rack in the back window this morning.


Any pictures?


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Any pictures?


I will take a couple later.


----------

